# AWESOME Nissan Altima 2.5 Exhaust Muffler Tips



## asianaxis (Oct 21, 2006)

I just both some exhaust tips on my 2004 Altima from ebay and it looks awesome and fits perfectly. If you guys are interested I got it from a seller's ID autojdmmotoring.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why does this smell like spam...?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i've looked at the tips, and they do look real nice lol.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah i just took em off my next door neighbors maxima.. the dude is 80 he didn't notice.. haha


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol wtf mate?


----------



## Smitty_06 (Nov 6, 2006)

they actually do look pretty nice, for $25 (+ $10 shipping), I might just get some...hmmm

eBay - 2006 altima 2.5, Parts Accessories, Cars Trucks items on eBay.com


----------

